# EAA SAR K2P 9mm



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone have any input on these? They are apparently a CZ-75 clone made in Turkey. Most all the reviews I've read online are positive.
I found one brand new in the box for 350.00


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Just my observations and 2-cents here.
I have two CZ-75s, full size and externally they look quite a bit different from the picture. About quality of guns made in Turkey, I bought an inexpensive 1911 (by Girsan, $420 -- google it) as a project gun. I found the quality is very good and it is comparable to my Ruger 1911 in workmanship. It also shoot very well and I am happy with it.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The specific CZ model it's supposed to be cloned on is the CZ-75 PO7 Duty. I'm just looking for a cheap gun for visitors to put a lot of rounds through on my private range.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I ended up buying it and my wife put the first 8 rounds down range on the 15 yard target.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Still enjoying it? It's a sweet looking gun and by the looks of it, it is an accurate shooter as well..


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

It's only had 200 rounds put through it which were 125 gr. cast bullets with no malfunctions. Picking up some 147 gr. cast to try next weekend. I am going to have a friend of mine work on the trigger as it has a small amount of creep in single action. Other than that it handles well and is accurate (2" groups at 15 yards off the bench). Didn't buy it for carry or home defense and have no regrets on the purchase.


----------

